# Where to live in Toronto!!



## mike24wc (Jun 22, 2011)

i am a 29 yr old male....i have had a job offer in Toronto. i am flying over to meet the CEO in a few weeks. can anyone recommend good areas to live in? i think i will have about $1000 - $1500 a month for rent maybe more depending on the area. close to bars restaurants and all the usual places!

HELP!!!!!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

mike24wc said:


> i am a 29 yr old male....i have had a job offer in Toronto. i am flying over to meet the CEO in a few weeks. can anyone recommend good areas to live in? i think i will have about $1000 - $1500 a month for rent maybe more depending on the area. close to bars restaurants and all the usual places!
> 
> HELP!!!!!


Toronto is a big city. Do you have any idea whereabouts the company is located?


----------



## mike24wc (Jun 22, 2011)

the office is in King street east........ i think from what i can see its pretty central.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

mike24wc said:


> the office is in King street east........ i think from what i can see its pretty central.


Well there's lots of new apartment buildings within easy walking distance but you'll be pushed to find much decent within your budget.


----------



## 4drsupra (Sep 1, 2010)

lots of places downtown and like what I mentioned in another thread just stay away from james town and parts of cabbage town...

cheaper apartments downtown usually is in the intersections like: (in no particular order)

carlton and jarvis

church and wellesley ( this is pride town)

yonge and wellesley

dundas and jarvis 

bay and college

king st. and sherbourne

Midtown...which is still pretty close via subway:

yonge and eglinton area

yonge and st. clair

rosedale area.

those area's you should find a decent apartment within your budget and they are pretty close to bars and good restaurants too...

also visit renters.ca for more listings but I personally would stick around those intersections i just mentioned...good luck


----------



## Canuck2Kiwi (Jun 22, 2011)

mike24wc said:


> i am a 29 yr old male....i have had a job offer in Toronto. i am flying over to meet the CEO in a few weeks. can anyone recommend good areas to live in? i think i will have about $1000 - $1500 a month for rent maybe more depending on the area. close to bars restaurants and all the usual places!
> 
> HELP!!!!!


I would recommend the Lakeshore and Strachan area. It's in walking distance to shops and restaurants but being by the lake I found it to be a bit quieter. There's also Liberty Village in the King and Dufferin area.


----------



## ClaytonP (Apr 15, 2011)

Liberty Village is a good choice. If you want a great, hip bar and restaurant scene, try Queen West (Queen street west of University). You can find really great loft apartments there.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

saaf said:


> i am moving to Toronto can you guys tell me about this city about jobs what type of job will available and what is the housing rent and other expense Toronto is expensive city ?


Under what visa are you moving to Toronto and what do you do for a living. For a reasonable, not luxurious, standard of living you will need an income of no less than $50k per annum.


----------



## northcrest (Apr 26, 2011)

You have to know that most of houses in Toronto are wooden. You have to choose a concrete building if you don't want to hear your neighbours


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

northcrest said:


> You have to know that most of houses in Toronto are wooden. You have to choose a concrete building if you don't want to hear your neighbours


That is a gross exaggeration to say the least.


----------

